# I finally got to watch them play! Updated with Video



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Computer monitor light with hallway light gave me enough darkness for them to come out and enough light for me to watch them finally! My daughter came in as well and we both sat and watched them running around their houses pushing things around, running on their saucer (which by the way is quite odd looking, not sure if they really like it?) snuffling under their various bedding, it was just so cute!

Riley jumped on his saucer a few times, Whyte did not. Whyte ran in these super-sprint-bursts in a funky pattern each time. Then he'd sit.....sit.....RUN RUN RUN!!! It was just too fun to watch. I have the computer in that room and am considering researching webcams again. At one point I had a webcam to watch my dogs during the day, that was fun. I think it would be fun to record the hedgies at night.

**edit** http://web.mac.com/krbshappy71/iWeb/Site/Blog/Blog.html
video updated. Can also look at my last posting for this site. hope it works, its my first time doing this.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Oh yes id love to record my hedgie, i'd love to see how he completely trashes his cage of a night. Im lucky cus even with light on and my face right next to him he eats, drinks, and runs on wheel but i dont see him playing with his toys or anything so i'd like to see if he just ignores them etc.

You'll have to let us know if you do it :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Aw, I would love to see all of your little ones play. Whyte and Riley are so adorable. And Turbo is quite the character!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a cute one at that!!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Aw thank you Shetland 

I have wondered, but do you own a hedgie Shetland?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Just realized my mac has the built-in camera, I was thinking of the pc because that's the computer in their room. I am going to find out how to make this happen. Heck if I was really ambitious I could have it on the dogs during the day then back to hedgies at night, its a laptop afterall, and wireless, so wouldn't be a hassle to move. HMM!! Look out I'm on a project, everyone out of my way....


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

I adore hedgies but I live in Pennsylvania where they are illegal. I would never subject a hedgie to possible confiscation just to satisfy my own wants. So I always come to the forums where people are kind enough to let me enjoy their little ones. I have also made friends with some wonderful people over the years. But obviously I do love Shetland sheepdogs too and I surely am owned by one of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

off topic with ya' ....I have a Sheltie too! His name is Shep, he's about four years old. We have another male dog but he's definitely the man of the house. We just love him, what an interesting and highly intelligent breed.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Aw thats such a shame Shetland, maybe one day they wont be illegal over there  heres hoping.
Sounds like you have your hands full though with your doggie :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

Room is too dark for built-in camera. Going to setup vid camera that has night shot.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

I look forward to watching your animals play on the webcam! :lol: 
Rocko's cage is always a disaster area in the morning. I'd like to see how he accomplishes such a big mess!

And I used to have two Shelties, too.  My girl Lady, the one who followed me around everywhere and wouldn't sleep unless she was in my bed with me, died about a year ago of lymphoma. She was only seven.  And when I left for college my parents kept Shania, my oddball little Sheltie puppy. I still get to see her when I go home and she peeks at me from behind the hallway, haha.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: I finally got to watch them play!*

http://web.mac.com/krbshappy71/iWeb/Site/Blog/Blog.html

Please let me know if the site doesn't work but I believe I made it public. You will need quicktime. This is my night-shot video that I took of Riley. It is edited down to four minutes, he did this pattern repeatedly for a couple hours, I actually bored myself watching him on the wheel because he ran for so long, ha!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

His stretch at beginning is the cutest thing ever i was laughing so much. Thank you for that video


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If no one else minds I'm just gonna keep adding to my own thread for more pics of my babies.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

The video was great! I absolutely find the running on the wheel hilarious no matter how many times I have seen it... They just always look SO DETERMINED! :shock: 

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute! I loved the stretch, that was adorable.


----------

